# Stihl MS270C



## dakota_dj (May 8, 2007)

I purchased a new Stihl MS270C saw last week. I bought it from the local Ace Hardware store. Looked several weeks for different saws. Looked at Husky, Stihl, Poulan and Shindaiwa. I narrowed the saws to the Stihl MS290, MS270C and Shindaiwa 488. I decided on the MS270C because of the $ and features. The Shindaiwa was on clearence for $379.00 but I liked the feel of the Stihl better. I am sure I would have been satisfied with any of these saws. The Stihl replaced a Poulan Wild Thing that broke apart. After checking on parts to repair the Poulan I was going to have more in repairing it than what I paid for it in 2002.

The salesman that sold me the MS270C gave a case for the saw at no charge. I had a total of $359.95 in the Stihl with no sales tax on it because of using it on my farm. 

Has anyone that has the MS270C had any trouble with it that I should look out for?

Tim :chainsawguy:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to AS.. 

As for the 270, can't offer any words of wisdon... never had sold or serviced one


----------



## pinus (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to AS ... dont worry, MS270 is a good saw.
Nothing special to look on this model. Look that carb is set right and not too lean, keep chains sharp and go...


----------



## Sprig (May 8, 2007)

Have recently acquired a slightly used MS270 that has had about 25-30 tanks through it, will be running it later today in a variety of woods. So far I have nothing but good things to say about it for a 50cc saw, starts (decomp is nice ta have), runs, cuts like crazy. Though if I could have afforded it I may have opted for something a bit larger this fills my needs for the time being and I like the longish design of it as it makes it comfortable to run for me. My only dislike is the fillercaps. You got a pretty good deal on that saw imo.
Have fun and safe cutting! :chainsawguy: 



Serge


----------



## Log Splitter (May 8, 2007)

I've not heard a one of us that owns a 270 saying anything but good stuff about them. I bought mine last fall, and have already cut a lot of firewood with it. Compared to your old Poulan, the 270 is a great upgrade. 

I just recently bought a 361, and the extra power is nice. But the lighter weight on the 270 is an advantage for old guys like myself when limbing above waist height, and I've found myself reaching for the 270 a lot while cutting up oak tops on a clearcut area. 

What length bar are you running? Also, if you are cutting clean wood pick up a loop of RS or RSC chain for it.


----------



## Just Mow (May 8, 2007)

Welcome, I have one and have had no problems with it nor have I heard of any problems. Sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## hornett22 (May 8, 2007)

*agreed.*

nice saw.good choice.


----------



## SawTroll (May 8, 2007)

Log Splitter said:


> I've not heard a one of us that owns a 270 saying anything but good stuff about them. I bought mine last fall, and have already cut a lot of firewood with it. Compared to your old Poulan, the 270 is a great upgrade.
> 
> I just recently bought a 361, and the extra power is nice. But the lighter weight on the 270 is an advantage for old guys like myself when limbing above waist height, and I've found myself reaching for the 270 a lot while cutting up oak tops on a clearcut area. ....



I believe all that is true, but the 270 still is quite heavy for its power....


----------



## Log Splitter (May 8, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I believe all that is true, but the 270 still is quite heavy for its power....



LOL, SawTroll, I thought after I took your advice and spent the big bucks on the 361 you would let me brag on the 270 in peace. 

The 280 is the same HP at the same weight, but when you consider $/hp the 270 is a better buy.


----------



## pinus (May 8, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I believe all that is true, but the 270 still is quite heavy for its power....


But longer distance between front and back handles is making a feeling like its weigth is 0.5-0.7 kg less from its  actual


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 8, 2007)

Log Splitter said:


> The 280 is the same HP at the same weight, but when you consider $/hp the 270 is a better buy.



Hey, you know Troll will never consider $$$$ :notrolls2: I guess if you don't earn $US, they aren't important.


----------



## Log Splitter (May 8, 2007)

I meant to type 'The 280 is more HP for the same weight, ....'. The way I said it makes me look stupid, but I've got bigger problems than just that. 

And you are right, Lakeside, the Troll does not factor $$$ into any of his saw consulting work here.


----------



## SawTroll (May 8, 2007)

Log Splitter said:


> I meant to type 'The 280 is more HP for the same weight, ....'. The way I said it makes me look stupid, but I've got bigger problems than just that.
> 
> And you are right, Lakeside, the Troll does not factor $$$ into any of his saw consulting work here.



Well, I actually do (some-times), when the budget is clearly stated in the tread..........
 


...and my weight remarks can easily be ignored by those who don't care.


----------



## begleytree (May 8, 2007)

dakota_dj said:


> I purchased a new Stihl MS270C saw last week. I bought it from the local Ace Hardware store. :



man, your avatar pic sure looks like Gleim road, and our new ace hardware just opened last week selling Stihl. and they had a lot of 270's.

where are you in Ohio?
look to be just down the road from me.
-Ralph


----------



## dakota_dj (May 8, 2007)

Log Splitter said:


> I've not heard a one of us that owns a 270 saying anything but good stuff about them. I bought mine last fall, and have already cut a lot of firewood with it. Compared to your old Poulan, the 270 is a great upgrade.
> 
> I just recently bought a 361, and the extra power is nice. But the lighter weight on the 270 is an advantage for old guys like myself when limbing above waist height, and I've found myself reaching for the 270 a lot while cutting up oak tops on a clearcut area.
> 
> What length bar are you running? Also, if you are cutting clean wood pick up a loop of RS or RSC chain for it.



I have the 18in. bar on it.


----------



## dakota_dj (May 8, 2007)

begleytree said:


> man, your avatar pic sure looks like Gleim road, and our new ace hardware just opened last week selling Stihl. and they had a lot of 270's.
> 
> where are you in Ohio?
> look to be just down the road from me.
> -Ralph



I live 35 miles Northwest of Dayton by the IN line. 12 miles West of Greenville and 12 miles Northeast of Richmond, IN.


----------



## Sprig (May 8, 2007)

Just thought I'd add to this this thread as its one of the few MS270 ones.
Went out today and used mine for around 2hrs this morning, everything was cool, bucked up about a cord (spent more time moving logs around as they are piled up via a big dump truck). Got the first load delivered and went back to the pile (yes pics will come), about and hour turn-around, and low and behold, darned thing wouldn't start. After pulling my arm off for about 20 minutes  (me poor elbow), decided just ta load up the truck with some previously cut stuff and check things out later (did not have my traveling tool kit with me as I was in a borrowed vehicle). Got home and did all the regular checks finally pulling the plug and check for spark.........none, nada, it weren't there. Put another plug in just to make sure it was not the plug...........pfffffffft FA. Phoned the dealer here, where the saw came from, nice kid and very CS wise, and explained things to him. He asked me the usual questions then stated that he had replaced several ignition modules on 270's that were anywhere from 1-2years old. It seems that some of the electronics are seated in epoxy and eventually shake apart with heat and vibration. Yup, makes total sense to me. Long story short, I still have about 3 months on the warranty and the gent said ta bring it on in and he'll make it right, gotta love good dealer support! 
Hopefully back at 'er tomorrow, almost time for a new loop of RS too!



Serge


----------



## Peacock (May 8, 2007)

*Small world!*

I live _in_ Richmond, IN. I've got family that live north of New Paris.


I've got a 280, 441 and 009 myself. I'd be glad to let you try out my saws sometime. I'm clearing land for our new house and will be dropping a monster pretty soon.


----------



## begleytree (May 8, 2007)

Peacock said:


> I live _in_ Richmond, IN. I've got family that live north of New Paris.
> 
> 
> I've got a 280, 441 and 009 myself. I'd be glad to let you try out my saws sometime. I'm clearing land for our new house and will be dropping a monster pretty soon.



thats a cool offer.

your area looks just like an area here. with that and the ace hardware comment, I thought we were neighbors! not all that far away, but not just up the road either.
-Ralph


----------

